# Forbes Traveler 400 (Best Resort and Hotel)



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Adare Manor Hotel & Golf Resort, County Limerick, Ireland*



*Aerie Resort, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada*



*Alvear Palace Hotel, Buenos Aires, Argentina*



*Amanbagh, Rajasthan, India*



*Amandari, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Amanjena, Marrakech, Morocco*



*Amanjiwo, Borobudur, Central Java, Indonesia*



*Amankila, Bali, Indonesia*



*Amanpuri, Phuket, Thailand*



*Amansara, Siem Reap, Cambodia*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Amanusa, Bali, Indonesia*



*The American Club, Kohler, Wisconsin, USA*



*Arizona Biltmore Resort & Spa, Phoenix, Arizona, USA*



*Ashford Castle, County Mayo , Ireland*



*Auberge du Soleil, Napa Valley, California, USA*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bacara, Santa Barbara, California, USA*



*The Balmoral, Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*



*Banyan Tree Phuket, Phuket, Thailand*



*Bauer Hotel, Venice, Italy*



*Baur au Lac, Zurich, Switzerland*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bayerischer Hof, Munich, Germany*



*Beau-Rivage Palace, Lausanne, Switzerland*



*Begawan Giri Estate, Bali, Indonesia*



*Bellagio, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*



*Bernardus Lodge, Carmel Valley, California, USA*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bovey Castle, Devon, England, UK*



*Breakers, Palm Beach, Florida, USA*



*Brenner's Park Hotel & Spa, Baden-Baden, Germany*



*Broadmoor, Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA*



*Burj Al Arab, Dubai ,United Arab Emirates*



*Caneel Bay,St. John, USA*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus great tread


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous places! Oh, how I wish I could afford to go! I thought the Irish castles looked especially grand, I can only imagine what the interiors look like. A couple of usual winners as best hotels are _The Oriental_ in Bangkok and _La Mamounia_ in Marrakesh.


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

enjoyed read this topic :drool:


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice, There are 4 places in Bali and 1 in Central Java, make it totally 5 places in Indonesia... :banana:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

There are only 2 hotels on the list from the Netherlands, both are located in the old city of Amsterdam. 

*Amstel Hotel, Amsterdam, the Netherlands*









*Dylan Hotel, Amsterdam, the Netherlands*









I was a little bit suprised by the 2nd one. Everyone in Amsterdam knows 5 star hotels like the Amstel Hotel (hardly don't have to tell why), Krasnapolsky Hotel (regular place for guests for our queen), The Grand (Also called Prinsenhof, because of the many royalties stayed there), Hilton Hotel (first Hilton Hotel in Europe, John Lennon and Yoko Ono held their Bed-In for Peace there) and Okura Hotel (most expensive rooms and best Japanese restaurant in Europe). Only the Amstel Hotel is on the list.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know why but I didn't know Alvear Palace Hotel exists before this thread!! :lol: (I'm argentinian )


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*La Mamounia, Marrakech, Morocco*



*The Oriental, Bangkok, Thailand*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i mostly liked ashford castle, ireland.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

samuel89 said:


> *The Oriental, Bangkok, Thailand*


Wow, I was here in 2003 (only for one night because of the cost). I think it is easily one of the greatest hotels in the world, I still have the stationary postcards.


----------

